# 595 Integrated Seat Post Adapter



## NextTime (Oct 13, 2007)

I seem to recall reading some time ago that Look came out with some sort of adapter that you put on top of the integrated seat post which allows you to add more height. (It may be time to pass my 595 along to my son who is taller.)

Assuming my memory is correct, does anyone know where I can find such an adapter? I've looked but have come up empty.

Thanks much.


----------



## OrenPerets (Feb 22, 2006)

The (595) EPost design supports up to +3Cm of spacers without the need for the seatpst change you mentioned.

if the +3cm are not enough... 
Look Cycle - RSP - Accessories - Track

this is what you are after.
Oren


----------



## NextTime (Oct 13, 2007)

Cool. Thanks


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

I'd love to see them come out with a taller version of the ePost. I bought my frame used and have all the spacers installed and am still about 10-15mm short (at 5' 7" I have to ride a small frame due to my hands going numb from reaching out too far on larger frame bikes). Can't afford a new one so I've just dealt with it.


----------

